# stingray?



## spoker (Apr 28, 2020)

owner says his 64 typhoon os the same as a stingray,serial number A 422910


----------



## Roger Henning (Apr 28, 2020)

The frame is the same but not much else.  I am old enough to have built to have built my first "Sting Ray" clone bike out of such a bike in 1964.  Roger


----------



## spoker (Apr 28, 2020)

basically a frame and fork,might as well buy a lgit one,cost way 2 much to make it a real singray,unless someone wanted a 64,he is shooting 4 the moon here,b lucky to get $35,he wants $175


----------



## Roger Henning (Apr 28, 2020)

It is not a $175 bike.  Roger


----------



## spoker (Apr 29, 2020)

Roger Henning said:


> It is not a $175 bike.  Roger



4 sure,i was curiuos cause ppl try to pass off tyhoon frames as fastbacks,but the down tubes under the seat come together differant


----------



## Roger Henning (Apr 29, 2020)

They always have because they are trying to get more $ for the magic Sting Ray name.  This was true even 30 years or more ago.  Roger


----------

